# AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

Redaktionell
Wir freuen uns, Wahlpüfstein und Auswertung des Anglerverband Niedersachsen  veröffentlichen zu dürfen









*AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen​*
*Quelle und DIREKT ZUM AVN-WAHLPRÜFSTEIN, mit allen Grafiken und den kompletten Textantworten:*
Sechs Parteien - 12 Fragen - 71 Antworten























Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Michael.S (23. September 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Die sollen mal nach der Wahl nochmal fragen , außerdem haben wir im Moment ganz andere Sorgen

[edit by Admin: Aber nicht bei uns im Forum, wo es NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH um Angelpolitik geht und NICHT um allgemeine Politik laut von allen Usern anerkannter Regeln. Bitte beachten. Danke]


----------



## saza (23. September 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Mein Statement dazu auf verschiedenen Seiten

Liebe Freunde,
heute hat der Anglerverband Niedersachsen seine Wahlprüfsteine für die Landtagswahl veröffentlicht. Aber an dieser Stelle sind die Unterschiede zur Bundespartei eh nur marginal.
Zu meinem großen Entsetzen musste ich dabei feststellen, dass die "Grünen" doch tatsächlich als einzige Partei, sich gegen den Angelschein für Kinder ab 12 aussprechen..  Die niedersächsischen Kinder besitzen diesen Reifegrad mit 12 Jahren anscheinend nicht. Alles also beim Alten. Ob Kinder unter sachkundiger Aufsicht vorher schon angeln sollten oder dürfen,  wird von dieser Partei überhaupt nicht beantwortet, oder man enthält sich vorsichtshalber. 
Gleichzeitig gehören die Angriffe der P€TA zum" gesellschaftlichen Diskurs", obwohl die "Grüne" Partei deren Ansichten nicht teilt. Ferner sehen die "Grünen" keinerlei Grundlage, den VEGAZIS die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen bzw. dieses überhaupt zu überprüfen . Ist ja auch klar, wenn man ein  bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschutzorganisationen fordert. Also  auch für P€TA. Was schon sehr erstaunlich ist, da P€TA überhaupt keine Tierschutzorganisation ist. Ein Schelm, wer dabei Zusammenhänge sieht.  
Bitte bedenkt das, wenn ihr euer Kreuzten macht. Manchmal ist ******* nicht nur braun, sondern auch "Grün".


----------



## prinz1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*



saza schrieb:


> Mein Statement dazu auf verschiedenen Seiten
> 
> ..............................
> 
> Manchmal ist ******* nicht nur braun, sondern auch "Grün".




@ saza

Dies ist ein durchaus denkwürdiger Satz!
Wie kann man den nur hier im Board gaaaaaaaaanz hoch anpinnen??
@ Thomas:  Kannst Du da nicht was machen?    :q



der prinz




_


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

ich lass es noch sacken...


----------



## motorradbeaky (26. September 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

[edit by Admin: Wenn man sich nicht unsere Regeln hält (NUR Politik in Verbindung mti Angeln und eben LEINE allgemeine) wirds eben gelöscht]
Sorry...aber da fehlen echt ein paar Posen in der Kiste


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Zu bedenken bei der heutigen Wahl:
Praktisch keiner der Parteien, die den Einzug in den Landtag schaffen können, kann man als Angler wirklich trauen.

Siehe aktuelles Beispiel ais Schleswig Holstein bei Angelverboten:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

Wird in Niedersachsen im Ernstfall nicht anders sein


----------



## Grünknochen (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Das sehe ich als Angler nicht so.
In der Tendenz sind eher solcher Leute seriös, die eben nicht großartige Versprechungen postulieren, sich aber auf der anderen Seite als gesprächsoffen und die Belange der Angelei hinreichend würdigend darstellen.
Jeder halbwegs seriöse Mensch weiß, dass es um gute Kompromisse geht. 

In meiner Familie (Angler und Jäger) sind die Entscheidungen für die heutige Wahl gefallen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Da die anglerfeindliche ROT/GRÜN Koalition nicht reicht, Ampel und Schwampel unwahrscheinlich sind, wirds auf GROKO rauslaufen.

Das könnte für Angler in NDS insofern erfreulich sein, da Jagdverbandspräsi Dammann-Tamke bei der Union designierter Landwirtschaftsminister ist.

Er wird jetzt beweisen können, was er WILL und was er KANN:
Rücknahme der Angelverbotsvorschläge natura2000 als erstes!

Nach Schleswig Holstein und dem dortigen Versagen von CDU und FDP (Parlament, AWZ) bin ich aber inzwischen mehr als skeptisch, aber zumindest besteht die Chance..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da die anglerfeindliche ROT/GRÜN Koalition nicht reicht, Ampel und Schwampel unwahrscheinlich sind, wirds auf GROKO rauslaufen.
> 
> Das könnte für Angler in NDS insofern erfreulich sein, da Jagdverbandspräsi Dammann-Tamke bei der Union designierter Landwirtschaftsminister ist.
> 
> ...



Dazu noch:
AVN - Präsi Klasing (Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Werner Klasing) ist ja selber auch Jäger und kann auch gut mit Dammann-Tamke, die sind ja mit beiden Verbänden auch vor der Wahl zusammen aufgetreten, das könnte ein Hoffnungsschimmer sein:
Angler & Jäger: Gemeinsame Pressekonferenz

Allerdings haben wir gerade als Angler in Schleswig Holstein bitter lernen müssen, dass sowohl CDU, aber vor allem die rückgrat- und haltungslose und Dienstwagenschlüsselgeile FDP die Angler auch bedenkenlos und OHNE JEDEN FAKTISCHE Ahnung und OHNE JEDES haltbare Argument für die Koalitionsräson an die GRÜNEN verraten:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern! 

Es droht also angesichts dieser Umfaller-FDP trotz derer Aussagen vorher (wissen wir ja spätestens seit S-H, dass das nix wert ist) sowohl Ampel wie Schwampel, was in beiden Fällen (wie auch im Bund, wo auch die FDP Angler, Jäger und Naturnutzer mit Jamaika/Schwampel an die extremistischen GRÜNEN verraten will) GRÜNE, anglerfeindliche Minister im Umwelt- wie Landwirtschaftsressort (Wenzel, Meyer)  bedeuten würde.

Man muss also noch abwarten, wie das ausgeht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das könnte für Angler in NDS insofern erfreulich sein, da Jagdverbandspräsi Dammann-Tamke bei der Union designierter Landwirtschaftsminister ist.
> 
> Er wird jetzt beweisen können, was er WILL und was er KANN:
> Rücknahme der Angelverbotsvorschläge natura2000 als erstes!



Der gestrige Wahlausgang hat am Pferd  vor der Apotheke erstmal nicht viel verändert.

Auf Dammann-Tanke zu setzen kann man machen..mehr als 50 Zloty würde ich aber nicht riskieren. 

Wäre nicht der erste, der für 'nen Posten andere Interessen opfert. 

Schau mal vor die B-W Haustür...da gibts sogar einen Angelverbandspräsi
(Name hab ich vergessen[emoji6]) der Angler zwecks Fraktionskuscheln kaxxendreist im Sack verkauft. 

Man kann somit auch dem AVN nur raten, gerade die nächste Zeit äusserst wachsam  zu sein..ich vermute aber mal,das W.Klasing samt Mitstreiter da intelligenter am Ball sein werden, als z.b. die hiesigen Verbands Schlafmützen nach der NRW Wahl. 




Grünknochen schrieb:


> Jeder halbwegs seriöse Mensch weiß, dass es um gute Kompromisse geht.



Die seriösen spüren immer öfter, das es mittlerweile leider dahin geht,den Leuten undurchdachten Mist als  Delikatesse zu verkaufen.. siehe u.a.S-H



Die seriösen verlieren da langsam aber sicher zu Recht die Geduld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*



ruhrfischerpg schrieb:


> man kann somit auch dem avn nur raten, gerade die nächste zeit äusserst wachsam  zu sein..ich vermute aber mal,das w.klasing samt mitstreiter da intelligenter am ball sein werden, als z.b. Die hiesigen verbands schlafmützen nach der nrw wahl.



unterschreib ich absolut!!!


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Gero Hocker erteilt in den Medien der Ampel ja ne klare Absage...bin gespannt ob's wirklich so kommt. Ich fürchte für uns Angler wird sich aber so oder so nicht wirklich was zum Positiven ändern#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Und er schreibt, dass er und die FDP für Jamaika-Schwampel offen sind..
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...or-allem-was-nicht-geht,landtagswahl3030.html

Man kann keinem Politiker trauen ..


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Ist wohl so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Ja, nicht nur das. Seit seiner Wahl in den Bundestag scheint sich einiges zu  ändern. Auf seiner Seite fehlt zumindest das Angeln schon bei "über mich".
Während Motorrad fahren, Tischtennis- und Fußballspielen sowie "gerne reisen" aufgeführt sind:
https://www.gero-hocker.de/
Angeln und Angler zumindest da schon nicht mal mehr unter ferner liefen...

Vor der Wahl, als es noch um Stimmen ging, betonte er nicht oft genug, dass er selber Angler wäre, und wie wichtig Angeln und Angler ihm wären..

Passt irgendwie zu S-H-FDP mit Herrn Bornhöft und der anglerfeindlichen Jamaika-Schwampel da und birgt schlimmste Gedanken zur Jamaika-Schwampel im Bund, wo gerade Sondierungen anfangen....


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen....Nee nä....da schwant einem tatsächlich schon wieder Böses.....Frag ihn mal warum er nicht mehr zu seinen Hobby steht.


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Von seiner Petaanzeige hört man ja auch nix mehr....will man wohl im Sande verlaufen lassen:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

mich hatter ja gesperrt auf FB wegen solcher Fragen zu Jamaika ;-))))
Kritische Nachfragen unerwünscht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Habe den Koalitionsvertrag vorliegen und muss durchackern.

Habe vom Anglerverband erfahren, dass deren Lobbyarbeit mit deren Anregungen gewirkt hat, und dass viele anglerfreundliche Punkte schon im Koalitionsvertrag festgehalten wurden.

Hoffen wir, dass die Politik in NDS nicht so elend einbricht wie in Schleswig Holstein.

Aber in NDS gibts ja wenigstens einen guten und schlagkräftigen Anglerverband und nicht nur Weser-Ems oder andere DAFV-LV.... 

Link PM CDU, Koalitionsvertrag zum runterladen als PDF:
http://cdu-niedersachsen.de/koalitionsvertrag/


----------



## Ørret (18. November 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/659-neue-minister-für-niedersachsen.html


----------



## gründler (18. November 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Es ist schön das Reviernachbarn (Jagd, Landwirtschaft) nun mitwirkende sind......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Bin noch nicht durch, erste Punkte, die ich ausm Koalitionsvertrag rauslese:

Einbeziehung Angerverbände und Abstimmung beim Fischereirecht 
Politische Unterstützung von Fischern und Anglern und für Zugang in Schutzgebieten 
Einbeziehung der Anglerverbände auch in Gebietsbetreuungen 
LABÜN auch für Angler und Jäger

Schon anders und vor allem anderer Tenor als bei GiftGRÜN..............

Abzuwarten bleibt, ob die Politik in Niedersachsen gegenüber Anglern da ehrlicher ist als Bundespolitik oder die Politik im Nachbarland Schleswig Holstein.

Da wurde ja nur auf  ideologische Verbotspolitik GEGEN Angler und Angeln gesetzt, gegen, bzw. ohne alle Fakten.

Auch in Niedersachsen wird mans am Ende erst in der praktischen Politik sehen, ob Angler und das Angeln zum ersten Mal in Deutschland nicht angelpolitisch verraten und verkauft werden.


----------



## Grünknochen (21. November 2017)

*Koalitionsvereibarung Nidersachsen - Freizeitfischerei*

Geht doch:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/660-erfolge-für-avn-lobbyarbeit.html


----------



## n0rdfriese (21. November 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Da schau her: http://av-nds.de/aktuelles/660-erfolge-für-avn-lobbyarbeit.html

Sowas auf Bundesebene wäre doch ein Traum!


----------



## Ørret (21. November 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Top Arbeit vom AVN....zum Glück haben wir zwei Verbände in Nds.. Gäbe es nur WE mit seinen angeblichen guten Beziehungen zur Politik dann wären wir Angler ganz schön am Arsch. 
Danke AVN das ihr die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holt#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Niedersachsen*

Stimmt - die angelpolitischen Punkte, die der AVN angemahnt hatte und eingefordert (siehe auch Wahlprüfstein hier etc.), das sind letztlich die, welche nun aufgenommen worden UND Festgeschrieben im Koalitionsvertrag...

Pieper vom andern Verband mauschelt derweil weiter mit seinen grünen Kumpels (Gott sei Dank nun Opposition) und seinen NABU-Freunden, für weitere Einschränkungen und Nachtangelverbote wie in den Emsauen:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?


----------

